# Newbie from the US



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  
A few of you have already welcomed me to the board since I signed up yesterday but I just thought I would introduce my self to everyone. My name is Jordan and I live in Colorado. I just recently got a 2001 TT, 180hp Quattro but no mods as of now. I absolutely LOVE my car and I wouldn't trade it for the world. I am going to apologize in advance if I ask some stupid questions about the way you are talking or your lingo, let me remind you I am from the US.  Also apologizing for not knowing too much about my car yet. Thanks for all the help to those who I have already asked a few questions and I hope I will be of some use to this site if not just some entertainment and someone to laugh at. :wink:

-Jordan


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Hiya.

newbie here too 

Although know my stuff when it comes to most of the VAG set up, especially Veedubs, I am just about to start learning TT language ready for my purchase later this year


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

hey jordan, pleased to meet you


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jordan,
Lookin good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . How many TT's near you? Is it a bit of a head turner? Looks mean!

Colorado - i recall it being the home of Mork and Mindy


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard Jordan (and Rob) - dunno if I've said that already 

But don't worry - we *all* (well 99.9% of us  * ) started off with more questions than answers in here 

* and even the wisest of the wise, the oracles of the forum, occasionally put a question up 
(But I think they might just be trying to make the rest of us mere mortals feel good )


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Welcome aboard Jordan (and Rob) - dunno if I've said that already


Guilty now 

Hello to you too Rob, what you got your sights on then?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jordan and welcome

This has to be one of the best forums to hang around, for good friendly advice and such a good natured bunch to exchange ideas with.


----------



## skilby99 (Mar 18, 2005)

from one newbie to another...welcome to the TT Forum 8)


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome aboard Jordan (and Rob) - dunno if I've said that already
> ...


I will be in the market for a black 225 Coupe. Sometime in the next month or so. Here to get advice and learn a little more about the TT before I splash the cash


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Howdie partner....welcome aboard the TT forum !!!
( sorry could not resist that )


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

> I will be in the market for a black 225 Coupe. Sometime in the next month or so. Here to get advice and learn a little more about the TT before I splash the cash


I've had mine for a year now and there is a huge wealth of knowledge to help you with any potential issues/questions you may have, must be one of the most friendly forums around 

Welcome to you all


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Welcome Jordan - enjoy

PS We have Aviemore you have Vail's back bowls - hrmmm - think you get the better deal!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Jordan

Welcome aboard.

Colorado - nice place to go on holiday :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome both.

Rob - Is that your GTI? Looks well f'ing sweet mate.


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes its mine 

Completely standard and as mint as you can get. Recently been used in Golf GTI launches at the local dealers, plus have been asked to take part in a new video by Jeremy Clarkson about the MK5 GTI 8)

BTW - that is one mean looking TT you have! Sex on wheels 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Woops 

Hello and welcome also Rob

I had lots of GTI's in the past, started with the MK1 1.6 and carried on from there. you will like the TT so pleasing to the eye both inside and out. 8)


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

tactile said:


> Howdie partner....welcome aboard the TT forum !!!
> ( sorry could not resist that )










We don't talk like that here!!! But I guess to you I might have a accent. I have a friend who is from London, his mom lives there, he gets comments all the time on his accent. I love it! I think it is sexy :wink:

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Not many girls my age have TT's. The only ones I see driving around are being operated by some old rich guy that likes to show off his money.  But I like it because my car is unique and I am trying to make it stand out even more but not quit sure how to do that yet.


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome, as everyone said before, this is a great forum  
Dont expect many answers from me regarding TT`s as I am a noob also


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it a Mrk 1?

What would you expect to get for one like that when you sell for your TT?


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Is it a Mrk 1?
> 
> What would you expect to get for one like that when you sell for your TT?


You talking to me?!?!?!?! :?

If you are, then no its not a MK1, its a MK3 Anniversary GTI 16v (of which only 150 were made!) and I will be selling it for around Â£5200. Its mint and has only covered 59000 miles. Original sales receipt and paperwork is still with the car (it cost Â£18495 brand new in 1996!!  )


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

TTChickUS said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > Howdie partner....welcome aboard the TT forum !!!
> ...


Girls your age !!!!!!!! your a girl ? well hello young thing !!!! its about time we had a bit of female chit chat !!!!!!!!!! nice one old rich guys ? we are all young hunks on here !! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi to all newbies.

Even the old rich guys are young hunks on here. 8) It's a mindset thing.

(Said with sexy English accent)


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

tactile said:


> nice one old rich guys ? we are all young hunks on here !! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Glad someone is finally representing us


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

tactile said:


> Girls your age !!!!!!!! your a girl ? well hello young thing !!!! its about time we had a bit of female chit chat !!!!!!!!!! nice one old rich guys ? we are all young hunks on here !! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Haha, yes I am a girl. Hints the TT_*Chick*_US. I noticed that there weren't many girls on this board or none that I have seen yet. Actually there are a few old rich guys that drive around TT's here but no girls like me.  That's good to know that you are all hunks on here, haha even the old guys. :wink:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

ttstu said:


> (Said with sexy English accent)


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Jordan

I think I can offer some advice about getting the first mod for your car..... How about getting one of us "sexy" english guys to sit in the passenger seat with you :wink:

Paul


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

*lazza* said:


> Hey Jordan
> 
> I think I can offer some advice about getting the first mod for your car..... How about getting one of us "sexy" english guys to sit in the passenger seat with you :wink:
> 
> Paul


Haha, I wish! But unless you want to relocate yourself to Colorado, I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. 

And I would have to take you for a "test drive" first to make sure you look good sitting in the passenger seat.  That poses another question; how do I KNOW that you are "sexy" english guys and not some old, fat couch potato? :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can we have a piccy then to prove your not a 60 yr old grandmother  :wink:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Can we have a piccy then to prove your not a 60 yr old grandmother  :wink:


Yes, you certainly could if I figure out how to post it.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Come on guys give the young lady some advice on how tp post pics !!!!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

[/quote]
Haha, I wish! But unless you want to relocate yourself to Colorado, I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. 

And I would have to take you for a "test drive" first to make sure you look good sitting in the passenger seat.  That poses another question; how do I KNOW that you are "sexy" english guys and not some old, fat couch potato? :wink:[/quote]

Colorado - yeah I could do that (its the best offer I've had today :wink: )

Old, Fat couch potatoe??? All the English guys here are young and sexy (Aren't we lads) As for me I'm a triathlete (although I haven't worked out how to get the bike into the car for this years races )

Paul


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

tactile said:


> Come on guys give the young lady some advice on how tp post pics !!!!


What he said ^^^!!! I already tried signing up for the TT Gallery but it says there was some error every time I try to sign up. I dunno what to do... so if you wanna see pics help me out!!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

TTChickUS said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys give the young lady some advice on how tp post pics !!!!
> ...


Come on you lot .i,m bloody usless with computers !!!


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Bloody hell....................................worth waiting for guys !!!


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

tactile said:


> Bloody hell....................................worth waiting for guys !!!


No one showed me how to do that. I just remembered I had pics up some place so I went and got the URL for those. I have a bunch more but I dont have them hosted anywhere so I can't post them. Sorry.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TTChickUS said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell....................................worth waiting for guys !!!
> ...


Email them to me an ill post em up


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

ok heres me then.............................


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tactile, why have you got photos of half naked boys on your computer? :?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dude that looks more like me that you


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> TTChickUS said:
> 
> 
> > tactile said:
> ...


I will try. What is your e-mail addy? If not I have them in a Yahoo photo album that you might be able to access.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Photos of Jordan:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Jeez how far is Colorado anyway. Not close enough is my guess. Anyway all us guys look like Ben Bostrom. That was a pic of BB wasn't it?

Just off to check if Easyjet fly to Colorado. Laters.


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

ttstu said:


> Jeez how far is Colorado anyway. Not close enough is my guess. Anyway all us guys look like Ben Bostrom. That was a pic of BB wasn't it?
> 
> Just off to check if Easyjet fly to Colorado. Laters.


Well when my parents flew to Italy it was a good 16 hour flight so I am guessing to come here from where ever you are at it is going to be in between 11-16 hours. I am just guessing though.  
And the picture of that guy above, Ben Bostrom I am presuming, he is kind of hairy.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

TTChickUS said:


> And the picture of that guy above, Ben Bostrom I am presuming, he is kind of hairy.


Well i was gona post you a pic of myself but, its not really worth it now as theres no way im havin a sack, back an crack wax!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Photos of Jordan:
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Lets see Colorado or Camberley? Tough one that!

The BBoss is an American Superbike rider by the way.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

ttstu said:


> Lets see Colorado or Camberley? Tough one that!


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

tactile said:


> Thats me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, you're the one on the right of this picture:










Still, she might go for your sexy blue overalls mate!


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> TTChickUS said:
> 
> 
> > And the picture of that guy above, Ben Bostrom I am presuming, he is kind of hairy.
> ...


Hahaha, no just your chest. :wink:



*lazza* said:


> WOW
> Jordan ever fancied moving to England?


No I haven't but I might consider it. :wink:


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Im the one like a coiled spring, ready for action at a moments notice!......................................................


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And thats me again...the one with the big helmet 










Sorry though [smiley=stop.gif] , i'd rather stick hot pins in my eyes than have the hairs on my chest ripped out


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> Sorry though [smiley=stop.gif] , i'd rather stick hot pins in my eyes than have the hairs on my chest ripped out


Ever heard of a razor? Haha, those work just fine. I never said you had to get anything waxed!! I get my eyebrows waxed and that hurts like hell! Those are the only thing I get waxed, everything else I shave, it would hurt to bad to get my arm pits or anything waxed, OUCH! 
You probably aren't even that hairy so what are you worried about?


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

And end up walking round with one nipple!...........................Are you mad?


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> And end up walking round with one nipple!...........................Are you mad?


Haha, no, what would I be mad about?


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry, lost in translation i think........ i meant insane/mad not annoyed


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Haha, well either way I am not mad so it doesn't matter.
I think that since I posted, or rather Tj posted for me, my pictures that you all should have to post REAL pics of yourself. It is only fair.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well ive done my bit - unfortunately the first pic is me being abused on a Sunday afternoon whilst "resting" and the second pic is myself with 2 other lads from my Watch either side.

Come on you lot, run a brush through your hair if youve got it and give us a look at your ugly mugs


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Guys, and they say women are hormonal :lol: . You lot are drooling sooooooo much that you are in danger of drowning :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Jordan, honest there are other girlies on here. Everyone on here is really friendly and I must admit, it is reassuring to know that if you have a question (no matter how dumb - I like to call them blonde moments (no offence to blondes :wink: )), someone will help. Anyway, enjoy..........

Hev x


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> Well ive done my bit - unfortunately the first pic is me being abused on a Sunday afternoon whilst "resting" and the second pic is myself with 2 other lads from my Watch either side.
> 
> Come on you lot, run a brush through your hair if youve got it and give us a look at your ugly mugs


So you really are a fire fighter? Hahaha, I thought you were joking!! 

Thanks Hev for the welcome.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Guys, and they say women are hormonal :lol: . You lot are drooling sooooooo much that you are in danger of drowning :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I know! Cant help it, think its cos its usually lads only an anyway, you girls love it when the boys are making a fuss !

Yeah, nearly 9 years, just become 1 of 2 EMT qualified Firefighters - its not usually the case here like it is in the states, although over there i think the Fire Service Paramedics are Paramedics in the Fire Service.... i think, (not sure if they do both jobs?).


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

My dad was a fire fighter for 13 years but he left so my mom could go to law school and he could be home with us kids (I have an older brother.) Over here you are correct, sorta. We do have some Paramedics who are strictly that and then we have some who are IN the Fire Service. My dad wasn't one of those but his good buddies was.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

doctorbob_1
:lol: :lol: :lol: I know! Cant help it said:


> aw shucks :wink:
> 
> Hev x


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

We have totally seperate services, Ambulance service and Fire service, im still a firefighter but now have the qualifications to deal with things until the Ambulance service arrives if needed - bit of a trial type thing. Its been really good except the lads on the Watch now think im Quincy and insist on referring every case of ingrown toe nails, athletes foot and piles on the Station to me [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Bet your dad misses it, then again, being a kept man's not too terrible 

:wink: Back at ye Hev, you know that accents the best :wink:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

My dad does miss it, a lot actually. We just recently went to one of his buddies from the stations retirement party. My dad got so toasted!! I think it was because he missed being around all those guys that he hid his emotions with wine. Haha, I love my dad.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

doctorbob_1 said:


> ingrown toe nails, athletes foot and piles on the Station to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


yuk  that must be a pain the buttocks!!!!!!

I must admit, I think I would rather deal with ingrown toenails than deal with the s**t firefighters put up with. It really bugs me when you hear about appliances and crews being attacked by numpties :x . Guys are putting their lives at risk as it is without idots making things worse. Jordan, does this happen much where you are?

Hev x


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Its really odd and a bit of a cliche but they do become like your family - you spend as much if not more time with them, eat sleep an work with them etc and above all, its non stop laughs (if you've got a good crew).
I lost my Mum and didnt take it too well at all and if it wasnt for the lads on the Watch id of probably gone under a bus or something - id hate to give it up, cos of the lads and your right, theyre probably what he misses the most.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Group hug!!!

Sorry to the people looking on - all sounds a bit duff i know :? 

Hev
Yeah, you feel like giving them a hiding, its not that you feel like your "risking your lives" (scared of sounding self important or hero-ish) but all your doing is good and most would do it for free and these dummies do some seriously dangerous tricks! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Hev said:


> I must admit, I think I would rather deal with ingrown toenails than deal with the s**t firefighters put up with. It really bugs me when you hear about appliances and crews being attacked by numpties :x . Guys are putting their lives at risk as it is without idots making things worse. Jordan, does this happen much where you are?
> 
> Hev x


Not really. Since 9/11 (I assume you know what I am talking about) everyone has been really respectfull of firefighters. And even before that people weren't really that way. My dad has had to deal with a few weird people, like one old lady telling him he had pretty hair (she was a little out of it, haha.)


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Its very different in the States, My whole Watch went to Florida on a stag week (bachelor party/week), gets in the Magic Kingdom at Disney (we rented a villa from a ex-New Yorker who sent us all FDNY baseball caps and we wore them to keep track of each other - 14 of us running round like kids!) when the Disney Fire Engine pulls up and offers us a lift to wherever we were going. Nice we thought, oblivious at this point to the cap thing. As we drive along in this antique open back engine, people started to line the street, clapping and cheering!  Oh my god! They think we are a NYFD crew! We star-burst as soon as the truck stopped before we were found out and put in the Florida local news as imposters!  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

(Three plus pages of non-TT related posts so I've moved this threas to Off-Topic) :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTChickUS said:


> But I like it because my car is unique and I am trying to make it stand out even more but not quit sure how to do that yet.


You could try contacting MTV Pimp My Ride! I'm sure they could make it stand out :wink: 8)

Welcome by the way 

Jonah


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> (Three plus pages of non-TT related posts so I've moved this threas to Off-Topic) :wink:


Ahhh, look at this you two :roll: Scotty's bumped us off topic and told us off cos of your non-stop chattering (  ).

Its not that i want to blow anyone up or anything :? ,............but it was all Jordan an Hev's fault


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hev said:


> Guys, and they say women are hormonal :lol: . You lot are drooling sooooooo much that you are in danger of drowning :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Hev

We were only drooling a little :wink: Honestly 

Paul


----------

